# Eiffel Tower



## Vautrin (Dec 10, 2008)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like this picture except the stars on the eiffel tower.  I would like it alot more if some of the colors at the bottom or on the tower were bumped up a bit.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2008)

Argh. This weather! 
THAT's what I'm talking about when I moan about our weather these days - it is just THIS we get day in day out. No colours, no light, no vibrancy in anything we see, and when it's that you have to put up with while you're travelling Europe ... oh, poor you! When will you come back next? Make it early May. Should be much nicer then!


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldn't go that far. But anyway, I already photoshopped the image and made it with better color. I just didn't feel like uploading it.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you also straighten it in your PS attempts, Cande? For the tower is also falling over, it's not only veiled by low hanging clouds, but it's ... falling to the left .... arrgh, run! DUCK! :gah:


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 11, 2008)

Let's say that I smell a, well, a troll and leave it at that (attacking my duck photos - hey i'm in here to learn,not be attacked). And please try not to rage too far left (like the tower). BTW i'll be right here if you want to send another HATEFUL MESSAGE. Must Run....Allez


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2008)

We need not understand your newest comment here, Cande, do we? I went through all your duck pic threads and could not find any comment by Vautrin in any of them, and no deleted ones, either. So what is this? No need to explain in public, though!!

But another question to you, Vautrin: you permanently live in The Netherlands? Then you can return to Paris in nicer weather, can't you? Or to Köln, to get another pano of the "Dom", with a nicer sky?


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what YOU said in your post:

 "Did you also straighten it in your PS attempts, Cande? For the tower is also falling over, it's not only veiled by low hanging clouds, but it's ... falling to the left .... arrgh, run! DUCK!"

I don't have to explain, maybe you should.......shouldn't you Corinna?

I'm just not going to put up with a troll, even a vaguely subtle one.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't get it ... 
Isn't "duck" a verb meaning "to crouch down and hide underneath something protective" or so?
You're pulling my leg here, aren't you, Chris?
You are not serious about anything you say?
Or are you calling me a troll in all seriousness?


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ya, I guess i'm done with you. I think that I explained things pretty clearly (and in public ) -like I said a subtle troll. BTW I noticed that first you called me cande (my screen name) saying that you went thru my duck posts and then in this latest message you call me chris which was highlighted in red. This leads me to believe that you went thru all of my posts. Calling that psychotic might be an understatement. It's definitely creepy. So pleeeeez don't bother me again with your trite and petty posts. And I won't have to get a restraining order. Thanks for being a complete was of my time.


----------



## Arch (Dec 11, 2008)

cande56755 said:


> Ya, I guess i'm done with you. I think that I explained things pretty clearly (and in public ) -like I said a subtle troll. BTW I noticed that first you called me cande (my screen name) saying that you went thru my duck posts and then in this latest message you call me chris which was highlighted in red. This leads me to believe that you went thru all of my posts. Calling that psychotic might be an understatement. It's definitely creepy. So pleeeeez don't bother me again with your trite and petty posts. And I won't have to get a restraining order. Thanks for being a complete was of my time.



Dude first of all.... a member of TPF staff a troll? 

Seriously you are massively misunderstanding Corinna... so i would just stop where you are, before you make yourself look worse.

Second, this poor guys thread has been hijacked by your allegations towards Corinna.. if you have a problem with her (god only knows what) pm her and sort it out.


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well thanks "dude". I would insert a laughing smiley face right here but I have manners and realize that that would be a flame esp. after having a disagreement with someone. I didn't know that she was staff but I do know that it doesn't change what she posted. If she said that she never intended or tried to insult me or apparently bait me then I would probably say "then I didn't mean it either". I do apologize to Vautrin though for as you say "high-jacking" his post. I only came in here to tell him that I liked his picture and gave my opinion when I was attacked.


----------



## Arch (Dec 11, 2008)

No problem Dude.

The point is there shouldn't have been a 'disagreement'... it was nothing more than a paranoid assumption by yourself. Corinna has been here for years (obviously by her join date and post count), english isn't her first language and she does exceptionally well to articulate herself as it is. If there's any apologies on offer they should be to her.

Now please, lets try and move on shall we.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 11, 2008)

Hoi Vaturin. 

Je foto ziet er een beetje donker uit en volgens mij lijkt de toren scheef (richting links). Het is vrij moeilijk in zo'n weer te fotograferen. 

Waren die sterren toegevoegd?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, Diva. For as long as France holds the European Presidency, the stars are there and the tower is blue at night (and I didn't KNOW this but learnt it from Garbz, our Australian (!) member, who visited Paris only the other day and posted a night photo of Eiffel Tower, all "clad in blue", with those European stars.)


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Yes, Diva. For as long as France holds the European Presidency, the stars are there and the tower is blue at night (and I didn't KNOW this but learnt it from Garbz, our Australian (!) member, who visited Paris only the other day and posted a night photo of Eiffel Tower, all "clad in blue", with those European stars.)


 
Hmm. Ok. I was in Paris 2 years ago and don't remember the EU stars. !!


----------



## skieur (Dec 11, 2008)

Back to the original photo, if you are trying to get good colour in cool, grey, weather conditions, consider a *warming* polarizing filter.  They work very well for that purpose.

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2008)

DigitalDiva said:


> Hmm. Ok. I was in Paris 2 years ago and don't remember the EU stars. !!


 
They only hold it for these current 6 months (don't quite remember when exactly the French presidency started), and after that it will go to ... don't know that, either...

There are "warming polarisers", Skieur? Oh. I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. For I might need to get something like that in order to feel like taking the camera out again ... our weather's been like this for weeks now.


----------



## skieur (Dec 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> There are "warming polarisers", Skieur? Oh. I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. For I might need to get something like that in order to feel like taking the camera out again ... our weather's been like this for weeks now.


 
Tiffen has warming filters, several makers have enhancement filters and Singh Ray and probably a few others have warming polarizers.  Singh Ray also has an interesting gold/blue polarizer.

skieur


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> But another question to you, Vautrin: you permanently live in The Netherlands? Then you can return to Paris in nicer weather, can't you? Or to Köln, to get another pano of the "Dom", with a nicer sky?



Yup, although I'm in the states for a couple months to get my visa straightened out. Once HR straightens out things with my visa I get shipped back for another year.  I'm planning to hit up paris and köln again, as well as some more scenic european cities.  Any suggestions on places to visit?


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 11, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Argh. This weather!
> THAT's what I'm talking about when I moan about our weather these days - it is just THIS we get day in day out. No colours, no light, no vibrancy in anything we see, and when it's that you have to put up with while you're travelling Europe ... oh, poor you! When will you come back next? Make it early May. Should be much nicer then!



3,000 miles away the weather isn't much better, just look at that fog today (that's a mountain hiding behind the fog!):


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 11, 2008)

DigitalDiva said:


> Hoi Vaturin.
> 
> Je foto ziet er een beetje donker uit en volgens mij lijkt de toren scheef (richting links). Het is vrij moeilijk in zo'n weer te fotograferen.
> 
> Waren die sterren toegevoegd?



Dag Diva!  Danjewel voor jouw opmerkingen om mijn foto.  Jammer met deze weer de foto donker zijn moeten.  

Waar wonen jij im Nederland?  Weet jij om TPF Nederlands meetups?


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Vautrin said:


> Dag Diva! Danjewel voor jouw opmerkingen om mijn foto. Jammer met deze weer de foto donker zijn moeten.
> 
> Waar wonen jij im Nederland? Weet jij om TPF Nederlands meetups?


 
Hoi Vautrin. Geen dank! Nou, ik vond je foto een mooie poging zelfs als het een beetje donker is. 

Ik woon in Noord Brabant in de buurt van Eindhoven. Ik heb nu 2 jaar in NL gewoond en ik vind de Nederlandse taal onzettend moeilijk om te leren! Waar in Limburg kom je vandaan?

Ik weet niks over de TPF NL meetups..maar het is een lange tijd geleden dat ik ben hier op TPF geweest. Waar kan ik meer over de meetups lezen?

Ja, misschien is dit berichtje geschikter voor een 'private message'. :er:

Groetjes!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2008)

"Private Message" sounds just right if you want to chat in Dutch, anything else feels a bit exclusive here ... I read it ok enough to get the idea of what you are saying, but that might not apply to each and every user of TPF...


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> "Private Message" sounds just right if you want to chat in Dutch, anything else feels a bit exclusive here ... I read it ok enough to get the idea of what you are saying, but that might not apply to each and every user of TPF...


 
Yes. Apologies about that but since the OP is Dutch, I thought it was ok to contribute in their native language and it's good practice for me. I don't mean to exclude anybody. :mrgreen: :hugs:


----------



## skieur (Dec 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> "Private Message" sounds just right if you want to chat in Dutch, anything else feels a bit exclusive here ... I read it ok enough to get the idea of what you are saying, but that might not apply to each and every user of TPF...


 
I can also read it enough to get an idea of what you are saying too.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 12, 2008)

I have found that in shooting in fog in the Maratimes, that selectively increasing contrast creates a better photo, but it does depend on the fog not being too thick.

As to skies, have you tried the software solutions?  A graduated blue filter certainly helps an almost white sky.  A Nik software sunlight filter can certainly change the lighting and improve the colour in some scenic shots.
The sky can also be replaced but it requires some careful blending of layers in Photoshop.

skieur


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 13, 2008)

DigitalDiva said:


> Hmm. Ok. I was in Paris 2 years ago and don't remember the EU stars. !!



ditto, checked my photos from Paris last christmas and they we not there


----------

